# Pro Press Tool



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello everyone: I have been a member now for probably five years - I don't ask many questions but I do like to read what is going on. I am a registered master plumber in Pennsylvania and I was placing my order with my representative, John, at Wolverine Brass and we got to talking about the Pro Press tool and fittings and he is telling me that everybody is using it now. John said they sell everything I would need at Wolverine Brass at the best price and I do loke Wolverine Brass products. I wanted to get your opinion - do you guys have them and like them? Appreciate any feedback. Thank you

Buddy


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've gotten viega fitting from WB and they're competitive within reason and shipping is extremely fast.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Buddy said:


> Hello everyone: I have been a member now for probably five years - I don't ask many questions but I do like to read what is going on. I am a registered master plumber in Pennsylvania and I was placing my order with my representative, John, at Wolverine Brass and we got to talking about the Pro Press tool and fittings and he is telling me that everybody is using it now. John said they sell everything I would need at Wolverine Brass at the best price and I do loke Wolverine Brass products. I wanted to get your opinion - do you guys have them and like them? Appreciate any feedback. Thank you Buddy


I have a propress tool and it does come In handy! Especially with tight deadlines or dripping water


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

They don't make every fitting you want. I wanted ball valves with bleeders and I couldn't find them. 

I rent one when I need it. $50 or i get it for free If i buy the fittings from that supplier. I can't justify the cost for a few jobs a month. Plus I don't have anymore room in my truck to stock 1/2-3/4-1 fittings. Great tool love the results.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 100-b compact for sale. 
Pm me for info.
Thanks.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Buddy said:


> Hello everyone: I have been a member now for probably five years - I don't ask many questions but I do like to read what is going on. I am a registered master plumber in Pennsylvania and I was placing my order with my representative, John, at Wolverine Brass and we got to talking about the Pro Press tool and fittings and he is telling me that everybody is using it now. John said they sell everything I would need at Wolverine Brass at the best price and I do loke Wolverine Brass products. I wanted to get your opinion - do you guys have them and like them? Appreciate any feedback. Thank you Buddy


i think you will find that most everybody likes the pro press. It is cost efficient and you don't have problems with fire alarms. The main factor would be what kind of work are you doing. The bigger the work the more it becomes something that I would suggest. If you do small copper it would take longer to pay the investment back,but if you could do a job or two that it would pay the investment money back I would do it.


----------



## Wilton Don (Mar 5, 2014)

pro press is a great tool , no water worrys , no smoke alarms


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pro press tool*

Thank you for your responses about pro press - especially the one about buying the fittings from my supplier and using their pro press tool to get a feel for it. Also, the one about what size piping I am working with. That makes good sense because a couple of my buddies that do boiler work use the pro press and that would be larger pipe. Tommy Plumber suggested I do an intro but I did my intro 5 years ago. But anyway, 29 years in the business; 20 years on my own - working in the Philadelphia area - mostly residential - some light industrial. I think this site is fantastic. Thanks again for your input. Buddy


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

We do alot of water heaters and the propress is the best tool we got.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Hillside call me.


----------

